# Nerite Zebra Snails to Control Algae.



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience using Nerite Snails to control stubborn algae, like thread/hair/bluegreen/staghorn algae.

These snails are known to keep all kinds of algae at bay, are known not to reproduce like rabbits, and will not eat plants.

http://www.petfish.net/articles/Invertebrates/Zebra_Nerite.php

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Neritina_zebra.php

http://aquamaniacs.net/forum/cms_view_article.php?aid=134


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

I got 20 for my 55G about 3-4 months ago. Not cheap, but not too expensive.

they cleaned the crap off of some rockwork and a. nana macro (cleaned it spotless) - but all they do for GDA (Edit, not GSA) is leave clear "trails" on the glass.

They also leave eggs everywhere (won't hatch with out salt) - some people find them a pain, I don't let them bother me. I wish they would reproduce... 

I think I would need at least double what I have to dent the GDA (so I am using other methods).

- Jeff


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't know about thread algae. I know they cleaned a large flat slate rock spotless just regular GDA and...."Rock Alage"? . I have 3 Olive Nerites. No eggs yet, that I've seen.

The user ombcat sells Olive Nerites, unless you were partial to the Zebra Nerites. Her's are freshwater. I spoke to her about the breeding, she said salt is not necessary for the eggs to hatch. This may just be her's have had the salt requirement evolved/bred out of them?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

rohape said:


> ... unless you were partial to the Zebra Nerites...


It isn't that, I phoned countless local fish stores in my area. Many did not have any type of Nerite snails, and a lot of pet store staff gave me a blank stare because they had no idea what I was talking about. Many insisted that what I really needed and wanted was Mystery or Apple snails and I should forget about the Nerite snails. I told them that I wanted Nerite and NOT Apple or Mystery snails. You just gotta a love it when petstore staff have no clue as to what you are talking about and try and deal with it by trying to sell you something totally different.

I was unable to locate a supplier in Canada that carried olive nerites. I found a sole supplier in Montreal Canada that carries Zebra Nerites and will Ship to my city. I am looking to get these more for testing purposes. I have a 2.5 gallon with Dwarf Aquatic Frog, cherry shrimp and amano shrimp. While the plants continue to do great, the tank has been over-run with thread/hair algae and the cherry and amano shrimp won't touch the stuff. I have tried all corrective measures possible and nothing seems to work, so I will be moving into the frog, cherry, and amano into a cycled 5 gallon Nano that I am preparing and will throw in the Nerite Zebra snail in the 2.5 gallon to see what if anything it does to the hair/thread algae.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Homer_Simpson said:


> Many insisted that what I really needed and wanted was Mystery or Apple snails and I should forget about the Nerite snails.


That is funny, but frustrating. Also seeing how apple and mystery snails are the same thing. 

I didn't notice you were in Canada. Yeah, that would cost an arm and a leg for shipping, plus the headache with customs im sure.
Sounds like a decent idea, I guess it couldn't hurt to try. Odd how your amano and CRS aren't touching your thread algae, I thought they were supposed to be great cleaners of the stuff.
Have you considered spot treating with Excel? I've heard and read that, that works well too.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

rohape said:


> ...Have you considered spot treating with Excel? I've heard and read that, that works well too.


I haven't tried spot treating with excel but another poster had posted how he was able to eliminate all algae from his 2.5 gallon tank by dosing 1ml of Excel every two days, so this is what a tried. After a month, much of the regular algae that was on the sides of the tank cleared but the dosing has not made a dent in the thread algae that continues to thrive. I reduced lighting from 12 to 8 hours, continued with 50% weekly water changes, and even cut down feeding(for the Dwarf Frog) during this time and still no go.

As a newbie, the 2.5 gallon was an experimental tank, so I am not too devasted by what happened. The Nerite Snail idea is a last ditch effort to salvage the tank before I dismantle it. The Nerite snails is only one of several ideas that I am toying with to see what works for algae prevention. Split photoperiod of lighting and Moss Balls/Marimo Balls/Tribbles (Cladophora aegagropila) for algae prevention is something else that is in the works. For me, this hobby is all about learning from experiences. In nature algae growth is "naturally" associated with aquatic plant life. Many natural scavengers keep the algae in check but never totally eliminate it, so I am looking to natural methods(i.e., via combination of moss balls, nitrite snails, otos, shrimp, etc.,) to keep the algae minimal and to keep it from overtaking a tank.

Regards


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I went more natural with one tank and it takes patience but it works!

Nerites
Ramshorn
Pond snails
Otocinclus
Shrimp

If you find any of those Zebra Nerites please let me in on it cause those are the ones I initially wanted but ended up with the olives from ombcat


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

eklikewhoa said:


> If you find any of those Zebra Nerites please let me in on it cause those are the ones I initially wanted but ended up with the olives from ombcat


Yes, post if you have any luck finding some! I love my Olive's but the Zebra's would be awesome too!


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

The supplier with the Zebra Nerites is located in Montreal, Canada, so if you are in the U.S., it may be difficult to have him ship these to you. If he does, I don't know if American customs has special requirements re: import of live aquatic life from Canada and whether or not they would seize them. I don't want to get in trouble for posting his link on this forum as he is not a sponsor. I strongly encouraged him to become a sponsor and post his link here. He said that he would look into it. The guy has some fascinating stuff that is not easily obtained locally. We are talking about: bumblebee nerite snails and sun horn nerite snails in addition to the zebras. Aphyosemion striatum killie fish, variety of other snails, even the 0.6" Brachygobius aggregatus(bumblee goby), variety of shrimp beyond just the Amano and Cherry, Daphnia, variety of rare cichlids. His prices are really reasonable. And he seems to be sold out a lot of popular stock so he must be doing something right. And no, I don't have any shares in his business and am not a co-owner trying to market his business. I just did a Google Search for a Canadian Supplier selling Nerite Snails and came across his on-line link. If anyone wants, I can PM you the link(I don't think I would be breaking any forum rules by doing this), When you go to the Website, just be sure to right click English on the top right hand site if you get text in French. It appears that the site defaults for French language. 

I am going to try and get to the local library and see if they have Diana Walstead's Ecology of the
Planted Aquairum. I have a extra 5 gallon and 10 gallon lying around, so I may experiment with setting up a natural aquarium. Now, if I could only find the extra space to place the aquarium.


----------

